# Sharon WaterFire Fur meet



## ArcticFoxFitzy (Aug 3, 2016)

Where: Sharon, Pennsylvania

When: Saturday, August 20th, 2016, Noon-Nightfall

waterfiresharonpa.org



Hello everyone! My name is Josh and I am taking over For the WaterFire Fur Meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Waterfire is a festival about art, music, dancing, food, and fun! Comprising of
the entire downtown Sharon area, it is a huge festival with numerous
local artists and artisans, many live bands and performances, and lots
and lots to do in between the stages. It all leads up to the dramatic
lighting ceremony, where the Shenango river is blessed and set afire!
There is food and shopping and dancing and so much more!

We will be meeting at Cravings Ice Cream Shop (76 Shenango Ave, Sharon), and our headless lounge will be located there. 

This year, we will have a headless lounge set up for anyone who wants to
come and suit with us. Any fur who wants to come join in on the
festivities may, but please RSVP if you plan on bringing your fursuit.
You can do this by messaging me on Telegram at ArcticFitzy, Furaffinity at ArcticFoxFitzy, or by emailing me at
*Fitz.2209@gmail.com. * *All suitors are required to submit a photo of
themselves, their suit, and ID at least one week in advance of the event
to kanderson@waterfiresharonpa.org. *If you are not suiting there is no need to submit anything, but RSVPing is appreciated. Admission is free.

The theme for this Waterfire is "Artist At Work", but don't feel like
you have to match it as most of the festivities don't anyway.


----------



## Simo (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds fun! Wish I had a car; would love to get out to more meets/events, even if they are a ways away. Oh, and money! Hope ya have fun


----------



## ArcticFoxFitzy (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks! This is actually my very first meet that i am working on and I am surprised that Travis is letting me run it.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 6, 2016)

Sounds fun! I hope that it's successful!


----------

